# Viburnum Hedges ?



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

We are in zone 9A and woulf like a flowering, fast growing hedge. Sweet Viburnum comes to mind, anyone have any thoughts on these?


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Do you mean this one:

https://plants.ces.ncsu.edu/plants/viburnum-odoratissimum/


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

That be it.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@ThomasPI how tall does this hedge need to be?


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

5 to 6'


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@ThomasPI Coppertop Sweet Viburnum is a really good super fast growing hedge, not sure it flowers though. Pineapple guava makes a nice hedge with beautiful flowers and edible fruit. I'm on the 7b/8a line and planted one this fall to see if it will make it through the winter.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: And it flowers!


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Pineapple guava would work here for sure, 9A.


----------

